# Traffic accident victim ~ implications of NOT making a case at police station ??



## dubaisky (Aug 9, 2010)

Can anyone enlighten me as to the implications of signing NOT to take a case against the offending driver when at the police station. The driver at fault said he would pay all costs outside of court. Have I made the correct decision ? Do I have any redress if he does not hold good on his promise? Can I change my mind and take a case and if so is there a time frame?
Thank you


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

I gather that you had been to the police station, a report was filed, but you signed off not to bring a case against him. Did you get the green copy of the accident report? Did you get his "promise" in writing? If there is nothing in writing I don't think you can do much if he doesn't pay up for the repairs because basically you closed the matter when you signed off. If you have something in writing and he still doesn't pay up, you have a certain amount of time to submit the green report to your insurance company and have them handle it (did he have insurance?), or go back to the police and see what can be done for breach of contract.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Ouch.

Taking anyone for their word here is a massive leap of faith.

If someone told me the sky was blue, I'd look up to check just in case.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

dubaisky said:


> Can anyone enlighten me as to the implications of signing NOT to take a case against the offending driver when at the police station. The driver at fault *said *he would pay all costs outside of court.



Thats the crucial word, and as other said you cannot hold someone to what they said.
Now a problem is that some people have a skewed sense of honor and if you ask for something in writing, they pretend to get "offended".

How much was the estimate of damage, it would be better to have an advance at least. I know friends whose cars were scraped, and the offender would pay 300-500 dirhams on the spot


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

From what you said, it sounds like you've just let the guy walk away scot-free. Why didn't you just do this through insurance?


----------



## dubaisky (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, I didn't get offered a form at the police station - whether this was an error on their part and therefore I may have a comeback ? 
I was knocked off my cycle by their car but was given the word of the other party they would refund all medical and repair bills. I do trust them but Im curious to know the full implications as it all happened so quick and I was a bit dazed and poss in shock at the time so didn't think to ask a lawyer. 
Wish I had discussed this topic prior to the incident to have been clearer on what to expect.
What would have happened if I took a case and requested a sum of money for the injuries as I was asked by the police officer - would the other party be obliged to pay tat sum without question?
would that sum be up for discussion - involve a court appearance if we couldn't agree
result in the other party being fined/imprisoned if they couldn't pay ???
Thank you


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

You would have been scooted of to a govt hospital, a doctor would then issue a report then back to the cop shop, more bureaucracy would ensue, more visits, more waste of time, more chasing around the bush and then maybe after a few months you might have seen some fuloos. Unless ofcourse the offending party was a nice guy and paid up front. What would have happened is they would have kept his driving license and maybe his car registration until you came and gave them clearance and sign that everything is settled other than that nothing would have happened. 

Unless there was serious injury or death the traffic prosecutors are very reluctant for anything to go to trial here and usualy try to sort out everything out side of court or before it goes to trial. Since I hope nothing serious happened it would not go beyond keeping the fellows documents at the cop shop.

But you still have some recourse since the coppers are aware of it and have some kind of record for it but again a lenghty and difficult procedure to follow up specially if you don't speak the language.

But a lesson learnt never give an all clear ( Tanazul ) until you're fully satisfied. 

Speedy recovery mate and god bless.


P.S : If you were not wearing a helmet and a reflective vest you, yourself could very well be fined 500dhs or even held resposible for causing the damage to the other partys vehicle even if it was during daytime.


----------

